# Erfinde ein Item



## olopi (2. Juni 2009)

Jeder erfindet irgend ein Komisches Item zu beispiel:

Doppelrohrpistole:
Trifft nur dich 

Flammenklinge des Abfacklers:
macht alles zu Asche

Pokeball von Arthas:
Beschwört arthas(den lichking) der sofort jede Person onehitet

Teleport zu Jogg-Saron
Teleportiert dich zu dem enrageden Jogg-Saron

Spritze
schlimmer als jeder Kill

Das Letze war nicht wirklich ernst


----------



## simion (2. Juni 2009)

*Anti-Spam Funktion*
Verhindert dämliche Threads wie diesen^^


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (3. Juni 2009)

Dämlich ist er ja...aber da muss ich mal den Joker Zitieren ``Warum denn so Ernst?!``
Ohne ein bischen Blödsinn ist die Welt doch einfach langweilig...

Zum Gegenstant:
Wer mit den Tabletop Figuren von Gamesworkshop zu tun hat weis wieviel Entgratungsarbeit dahinter steckt besonders wenn man sich ne neue Armee anlegt...
es müsste mal so ein Gerät geben wo man die Teile einfach reinlegt das Teil schliest es kurz *WRRRRT* macht und alles sauber und perfekt entgradet ist.

(für die die mit Figuren nichts am Hut haben...wenn ich eine Figur aus 7 Teilen zusammenbau brauch ich meist doppelt solange zum entgraten wie zum zusammenbauen).


----------



## Night falls (3. Juni 2009)

*Senseless item*
is senseless


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2009)

EPIX LOL ITEM
ihr glaubt ihr seit episch nur weil ihr 10er naxx raidet


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2009)

je nachdem wie man episch definiert.
man kann auch episch sein wenn mab mit 80 full kara oder "insert 60er raidini" eq ist. man hat ja ueberall eqpics an.


----------



## Deligor (4. Juni 2009)

Epic-Button
Benutzen: Wandelt einen Gegenstand von niedriger Qualität 
in einen Gegenstand epischer Qualität. 
Die Werte des verwandelten Gegenstandes bleiben jedoch gleich!
"Wer's braucht..."


Eierlegende Wollmilchsau
Benutzen: Beschwört eine eierlegene Wollmilchsau, 
welche für 10 Minuten an eurer Seite kämpft. 
Sie dient außerhalb des Kampfes als Manastrudel, Briefkasten, 
Schmied, Amboss und Bank. 10 Aufladungen
"Wünschlos Glücklich...?"

Mir würden viele einfallen^^ wenn interesse besteht poste ich noch n paar mehr

Mfg Del


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

*Aggrotrompete*
Alle Kreaturen im Umkreis von 50 Metern werden Euch attackieren. 
30 Sekunden Abklingzeit.

(rarer Gegenstand)
gut für Low Inis


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

olopi schrieb:


> [Items]
> Spritze
> schlimmer als jeder Kill
> 
> ...


Du willst sagen die anderen Items waren ernst gemeint? oO

[Fail]
Er ist überall.


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> je nachdem wie man episch definiert.
> man kann auch episch sein wenn mab mit 80 full kara oder "insert 60er raidini" eq ist. man hat ja ueberall eqpics an.


ja, jemand der mit 10er Naxx-Equip rumläuft und sich toll fühlt ist ja nicht episch equipt.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2009)

[Red Tauren]
Benutzen: Trink mich!
''Verleiht Flüüüüügel...''

Würde euch dann so langsamer Fall effekt verleihen..Halt ne Anspielung auf...ihr wisst schon was xD

[Lizenz des Roxxors]
Wird beim Aufheben gebunden.
Schmuck.
Benutzen: Beschwört 10 Sekunden lang einen GM als Begleiter, der einem im Kampf behilflich ist. (30 Minuten Abklingzeit)

[Bashor- Riegel]
Benutzen: Stellt im Verlauf von 30 Sekunden 12900 Mana und 15000 Gesundheit wieder her.
Wenn ihr wenigstens 10 Sekunden lang mit essen verbringt, werdet ihr 30 Minuten lang satt und erhöht eure Werte sowie euren Schaden um 10%.
Hat gelegentlich Nebeneffekte auf Skill...
Mit 5 Skillkammern...''
Wer letzteres nicht versteht, einfach Bashorriegel bei Google Bildersuche eingeben...xD


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

*Pikatchuring*
Benutzen: Beschwört Pikatchu, 
das Spieler der Allianz mit seinem Donnerblitz grillt.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (6. Juni 2009)

Funktionierender I.W.I.N. Button!!!
Gewinnt das Alteractal^^


----------



## Gfiti (7. Juni 2009)

*verbessertes Blitzstrahlpulver *
Verhindert den Vanish-Bug.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Funktionierender I.W.I.N. Button!!!
Gewinnt das Alteractal^^
Nicht als Allianzler benutzbar , da es sonst einen Zeit-Raum Paradoxon erzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @ Vorposter, da ist schon "Pokeball von Arthas" und der "Funktionierende I.W.I.N. Button" realistischer, lol, Traumtaenzer


----------



## Gfiti (7. Juni 2009)

*Magischer Knopf*
Korrigiert die Rechtschreibung von deinem Vorposter, und gliedert seinen Beitrag sinnvoll.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

so besser?


----------



## Gfiti (7. Juni 2009)

*Fix-Antwort-Knopf*
Benutzen: Sendet eine Schnellantwort

och Mist den gibts ja schon... xD

btw: ja :3


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Zentralbotanisches Eichensamenkorn
"Pflanzen!"

Gnomischer Minensucher
"Findet die Mine bevor sie gesucht wurde!"


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Nerfige-Gruppe-Notfall-Knopf

Benutzen:Ihr werdet aus der Instanz in eure Heimatstadt telepotiert und
 loggt euch aus.Wenn ihr euch wieder einloggt,
seid ihr 120 Mintuenlang nicht im Gildenchannel oder in der Wer-Liste

Wenn Nobies nerfen...


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juli 2009)

Gnomen Todesstrahl

Benutzen: Tötet das Ziel zuverlässig. Besonders gut geeignet für Ziele der gleichen Stufe.

"...der Strahl wurde vom Todesstern geklaut"


----------



## Bremgor (16. Juli 2009)

Schlachtzugsleiter medailon
Sorgt dafür, dass alle Spieler sich nach euren Anweisungen richten.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

*PizzaFix-Kette* (Schmuck)
Wird beim Anlegen auf den nächsten Pizza-Service in Deiner Nähe gebunden.
Benutzen: Bestelle 1 Pizza und 1 Flasche Cola


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. Juli 2009)

Kekse
Geworfen 1.00
120-120 Schaden
Dps: 120
"Kekse schmecken gut, esst Kekse oder spürt sie!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## D.D.Mashine@googlemail.com (19. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Kekse
> Geworfen 1.00
> 120-120 Schaden
> Dps: 120
> ...





Spoiler



U GOD RICK ROLLED


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.                                                
.

..Egal so nun zum Thema 

Schwert der tausend Wahrheiten
Anlegen:1000+ auf alle Attribute
Benützen:Entfaltet einen Manaburn der das restliche Mana deines Feindes entzieht.Die Menge an Mana die entzogen wurde,
wird als Schaden an dein Feind angerichtet
Von Salzman aus der Bücherhandlung prophezeit


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Sexy Dessous für meine Blutelfe, dann schafft es kein Männlicher Spieler mich an zu greifen, weil er andersweitig beschäftigt ist*hust*

Nachteil : Weibliche Spielerinnen oder Schwule boxen dich sofort um.

DAmit ich auch nicht anders beschäftige sehe ich ihre Dessous nicht sondern nur die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blutelfen heißen ja nicht umsonst P0rnoelfen *g*


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

ok... du machst mir angst


----------



## Anem (28. Juli 2009)

Möchtegernhammer der Übermacht
gibt euch das Gefühl der absoluten Macht, aber nur solange bis euch der nächste Level 1 Charakter niedermetzelt.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Helm der Narbe
20 Beweglichkeit
20 Stärke
20 Ausdauer
Erhöht die Angriffstkrafft um 200
Benutzen: Ruft ein Rudel Hyänen herbei, die euch 
eine Minute lang zu beschützen, bevor sie euch fressen.
10 Minuten Abklingzeit
Seid bereit!


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2009)

machts doch einfach damit  Item creator


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Hey, danke


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2009)

kein problem


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. August 2009)

Notration
Benutzen: Stellt im Verlauf von 15 sekunden 19000 Gesundheits- und 20000 Manapunkte wieder her.
Wenn ihr mindestens 12 sekunden mit dem essen verbringt, erhaltet ihr einen 100% Powerschub, der eure Aufmerksamkeit, eure Angriffskraft und eure Reflexe um 20% erhöht.
"Alles was der richtige Gamer braucht: Chips, Cola, Windeln...warte was?"


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ein Horn
Schmuckstück
Seelnegebunden
benötigt stufe 1
Benutzen: Ruft das letzte ein Horn
 herbei, das 10 Sekunden lang für euch kämpft
Its the last uni horn...


----------



## freezex (21. August 2009)

dc Blitzableiter
Benutzt: Läst einen blitz einschlagen, der für einen dc sorgt.
Juhuu nie mehr mit nervigen gruppen zusammenspielen


----------

